# Sbc



## Bob2010 (Jan 31, 2015)

Went for training today and learned a lot. SBC provides 95% of the food Red Cross Serves. They also provide all the cooks, equipment, and servers. The Ga division has like 9 complete units with all equipment and teams for storm clean up and flood clean up. They provide mobile childcare units and volunteers all back ground checked. It's a mobile Sunday School.  DNR officers are required to complete chain saw school that the SBC teach. It sounds like separation of church and state is not really happening here. Seems the state really needs the SBC just as much as the victims they serve do. They don't have to do comercials to get funded and unlike like the Red Cross only have 2 paid employees.  Why does the state say they want separation from church but then latch onto what the SBC provides?


----------



## formula1 (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re:*

It is technically not a government institution but rather a non-profit corporation.  It was established by US charter.  This is how the SBC and Red Cross can work together as it is technically independent from government.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 2, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> Why does the state say they want separation from church but then latch onto what the SBC provides?



Because the liberal un-informed voters would puke if they had to pay for all the non-profit support that religious organizations actually do.

Sweep it under the rug...sweep away.


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 3, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> Because the liberal un-informed voters would puke if they had to pay for all the non-profit support that religious organizations actually do.
> 
> Sweep it under the rug...sweep away.



It's so sad man. On the flip side what an awesome organization.  We felt like royalty really when we went.  A ton of volunteers there but at 38 I think I was the youngest  in the group of probably 200 training. They were all very old. They were very excited to see some young people.  Young people were middle age though. 95% of the Red Cross food served! Crazy!


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 3, 2015)

Then part 2. Did any of you guys know Detroit was under water and declared a disaster area. That happened at the same time Furgeson Missouri happened.  SBC guys said it was terrible and they responded. It was not a small disaster and the media skipped it to stay on the 10 block area in Missouri.  They ignored a national disaster to fuel riots for ratings. I never knew the flood happened.


----------

